
Small Nuclear War Could Reverse Global Warming for Years? - stesch
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2011/02/110223-nuclear-war-winter-global-warming-environment-science-climate-change/
======
Rzor
tl;dr Yes. Only 0.03 of the world's nuclear arsenal would be necessary.
Agriculture and ozone layer would be affected leading to famine and dangerous
UV exposure.

>The main message from our work," NASA's Oman said, "would be that even a
regional nuclear conflict would have global consequences."

Interesting. Reminds me of Snowpiercer.

------
orasis
That's pretty sociopathic to be posting this now.

~~~
stesch
I got a stern warning ("Please comment civilly") from a Hacker News moderator
for writing "You are funny." and you are calling me sociopathic.

I like this place. And _you_ aren't funny.

